#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Good Format of Well Plan (GTO: Geo Technical Order)

## jeetxxp

*Dear friends I am Sharing one good format of Well Plan also known as ( GTO: Geotechnical Order or DDDP: Drilling Depth Data Policy) in some companies, which is in MS-excel,

Enjoy*

_Jeetxxp_


===========================================
*Encourage me by Saying atleast Thanks!*See More: Good Format of Well Plan (GTO: Geo Technical Order)

----------


## ALFRE01

thanks

----------


## aliw

fantastic, what a great file!

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## adarshjaiswal

Thanks dEAR

----------


## adarshjaiswal

but the zip file archive is damaged. can u please upload it again

----------


## galore123

thanks

----------


## ibidabo

Thanks

----------


## alouche

Thanks

----------


## octavio_mdk

great

----------


## abdelurgamm

Allah yedha 3alik ya ibni

----------


## tati06

thanks alot

----------


## Memfis

Thanks! It is good to have this kind of templates.

See More: Good Format of Well Plan (GTO: Geo Technical Order)

----------


## cratchas

Thanks bro!!!

----------


## gman_g2000

Thanks

----------


## sundarraman.s

Very well prepared. 
Includes every little detail.

----------


## abdelurgamm

thnk you very very very veeryyy mutch ya batal

----------


## Irkut

Sure, why not. Many thanks, pal. It's worthwhile!

----------


## anangsb

thanks

----------


## danish711

thanks alot...

----------


## moushag

tHANK'S

----------


## ilno

Thank you very much

----------


## Harron

Thank you

----------


## leonard123

> *Dear friends I am Sharing one good format of Well Plan also known as ( GTO: Geotechnical Order or DDDP: Drilling Depth Data Policy) in some companies, which is in MS-excel,
> 
> Enjoy*
> 
> _Jeetxxp_
> ===========================================
> *Encourage me by Saying atleast Thanks!*



thanks from heart

----------


## mickey24

Thanks a lot bud!!!

See More: Good Format of Well Plan (GTO: Geo Technical Order)

----------


## Aliniski

Thank you very much indeed

----------


## greytiger

thank for ur effort, but the excel appl. gave msg that "This workbook has lost its VBA project, ActiveX controls and any other programmability-related features." the report generated is " <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes" ?> 
- <recoveryLog xmlns="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/spreadsheetml/2006/main">
  <logFileName>error027960_01.xml</logFileName> 
  <summary>Errors were detected in file 'C:\Documents and Settings\Star5\My Documents\Downloads\Compressed\GTO_sample.xls'</summary> 
- <additionalInfo>
  <info>This workbook has lost its VBA project, ActiveX controls and any other programmability-related features.</info> 
  </additionalInfo>
  </recoveryLog>"
if you can send it by e-mail tjaguar15@yahoo.com this will be very gratful.
this error may happen due to any process of downloading.
thanks my brother

----------


## jeetxxp

I have downloaded the file to check it... but it is working well in my PC.

----------


## zlith

thanks for sharing!!!!

----------


## Rohul2008

Great sharing,,,thank you

----------


## greytiger

very nice, thank you

----------


## mahmoudian

god powers your arm

----------


## reseng123

great thanks...

----------


## aibubur

Thanks for posting.

I noticed that it mentions the SPHERIOD. Just a thought it may pay to include the Magnetic Model information that is in use.

----------


## gusgon

Thanks Dude

----------


## atifhalfa

thanks alot

----------


## saggrathi

the best

See More: Good Format of Well Plan (GTO: Geo Technical Order)

----------


## amin_2710

thanks alot

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thanks alot my friend

----------


## salmoonilyas

Thanks alot dear, This really is a good format indeed.

----------


## Roohi

Thank you very much My friend....

----------


## amrhaggag

thanks but it seems that there is something wrong i cannot download the file

----------


## landmark

many thanks, But I can not download it. there is problem, please upload in 4share again... I am waiting for this.

RGDS

----------


## landmark

> *Dear friends I am Sharing one good format of Well Plan also known as ( GTO: Geotechnical Order or DDDP: Drilling Depth Data Policy) in some companies, which is in MS-excel,
> 
> Enjoy*
> 
> _Jeetxxp_
> ===========================================
> *Encourage me by Saying atleast Thanks!*




PLEASE upload it again preferably in 4share. thanks I am waiting for yourdownload.

----------


## landmark

> *Dear friends I am Sharing one good format of Well Plan also known as ( GTO: Geotechnical Order or DDDP: Drilling Depth Data Policy) in some companies, which is in MS-excel,
> 
> Enjoy*
> 
> _Jeetxxp_
> ===========================================
> *Encourage me by Saying atleast Thanks!*



PLZ UPLOAD IT AGAIN preferably in 4share, I can not download it.   Thanks

----------


## mesozoic

thank you!

----------


## bondzgi1

thanks man!!

----------


## silent_rainynight

it is damaged ND DOES NOT WORK

----------


## anihita

friend this seems to be from one of the NOC of India

See More: Good Format of Well Plan (GTO: Geo Technical Order)

----------


## kronstadt

thanks

----------


## pankajbhavnani

thanks bro

----------


## asseddik

many thks

----------


## jovyan

thats a g8 one. keep up the good work

----------


## raket

> Thanks a lot bud!!!



Many Thanks

----------


## atifhalfa

thanks alot

----------


## mesozoic

thanks a lot!!!

----------


## Osiel Olarte

muy buenooo!!! gracias






> *Dear friends I am Sharing one good format of Well Plan also known as ( GTO: Geotechnical Order or DDDP: Drilling Depth Data Policy) in some companies, which is in MS-excel,
> 
> Enjoy*
> 
> _Jeetxxp_
> ===========================================
> *Encourage me by Saying atleast Thanks!*

----------


## Aliniski

Thanks buddy.\Please anyone can help and reupload the file again

----------


## ammark

thanks

----------


## Asit

:Sentimental: 



> *Dear friends I am Sharing one good format of Well Plan also known as ( GTO: Geotechnical Order or DDDP: Drilling Depth Data Policy) in some companies, which is in MS-excel,
> 
> Enjoy*
> 
> _Jeetxxp_
> ===========================================
> *Encourage me by Saying atleast Thanks!*

----------


## Asit

Hello there,
I am a proffessor in UPES (University of Petroleum and Energy studies) Dehradun, India and teaching "Petrophysics" and "Reservoir Studies"to both post graduate and Under graduate students. I hope to be benifited out of this forum to update my knowledge.


Thanks and warm regards,See More: Good Format of Well Plan (GTO: Geo Technical Order)

----------


## Handoko Saputra

Thanks a lot...it's really helpful

----------


## venky276

please share the vba password.thank you

----------


## Eng_Hany

Fantastic, thanks

----------


## subarno

thnx

----------

